# Crimp Stops



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Was working today at a house and saw this under kitchen sink, looks like Poly Butylene with crimp angle stops...


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I've never seen THAT before!!


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

At leAst the guy put his split ring on the escetchuns down . He wasn't t a total hack


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

And here I'm wondering what looks rare about that. The stop look like a Brasscraft.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

CaberTosser said:


> And here I'm wondering what looks rare about that. The stop look like a Brasscraft.


How is the stop attached to the poly? It looks like the poly is factory attached like a pigtail sticking out. That's what I've never seen.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> How is the stop attached to the poly? It looks like the poly is factory attached like a pigtail sticking out. That's what I've never seen.


...


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Seen it on a very rare occasion. 

Going into a house that is piped in poly makes me feel funny. :blink: There is a sense of dread from the moment of discovery until I leave. As if the whole house plumbing is about to let go all at once.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

That crimp ring matches the brass so well that I couldn't tell it was there. I guess that's it. Not sure which is worse. Extending it even further out the wall like that, or when it's converted to copper just inside the wall. When you try to unsweat the valve, you melt the poly. Fun stuff to work with.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Letterrip said:


> How is the stop attached to the poly? It looks like the poly is factory attached like a pigtail sticking out. That's what I've never seen.


It looks like he's got the crimp ring pushed tight to the stop appearing as if all is one fitting. We use to order those by the case full when I first started out.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Should let them know they have an un-insurable home with that poly pipe in Florida. Probably have a future repipe job..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ESPinc said:


> Should let them know they have an un-insurable home with that poly pipe in Florida. Probably have a future repipe job..












The home belongs to a property mgmt. company that I work for. I will pass that information along.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

ESPinc said:


> Should let them know they have an un-insurable home with that poly pipe in Florida. Probably have a future repipe job..


Hmmmm... Good to know. I honestly wasn't aware.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Should let them know they have an un-insurable home with that poly pipe in Florida. Probably have a future repipe job..


yea, we just did a re-pipe on a nice 2 story home that was under contract to buy, but the new owners could not buy it with poly pipe, they could not get insurance.

the poly was 20 years old and well done, never had a single problem with it the original owner said, even had one of those nice manifold boxes in the garage with individual valves for every fixture.


----------



## saskplumber (Oct 11, 2013)

Had to repair some Poly-B lines in a home,stuff just splits right open,and in many spots,what garbage!


----------

